# Harford Bowmen



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

We shot Harford today. Weather was great and the Course was absolutely in great condition. I believe they had 20 shooters today. Last I saw Justin shot a 556. In MHO this is the hardest range in the state. Walks easier then Cumberland but I think the shots are harder. Too bad they only have a 14 target course. Thanks again to Nelson (DNCX)


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Great shooting Justin.....

Now make sure to see me before you go out this week or PM to get in.....you need to pony up son


----------



## dncx (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks Ed,It's great seeing you and the boys up here!Hope to get to your course soon.Mark and the rest of the guys did a fantastic job on the range these last couple of weeks!


----------

